# Academy ammo back on shelves



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Went to Academy and saw that all the ammo except 22 is back on shelves. I even picked up a 100 round box of 223 for 44$. Seems to be no limits either.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

.22 and 9mm is still behind the CS counter at Pearland 288 Academy. 
Bass pro has beauceup ammo, including 250 count packs of UMC .45. Should come in handy when I get my new 45.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Good sounds like all the panic buyers ran out of money or interest.

Just watch the news. The next idiot that goes and shoots up a cinema, school, etc., .....you better get right to the store cuz it's gonna happen again. 

The ammo dealers are secretly awaiting the next Adam Lanza.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Just got 9mm Rem UMC, 9mm Federal American Eagle 115 grain FMJs at $13.75 a box. Lots of .22 ammo came in today. Got some Federal .22 Auto match, and Rem Thunderbolt bricks in.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Is the auto match the 325 box?
What is the price?


----------



## dingbat (Aug 5, 2013)

Jay Baker said:


> Is the auto match the 325 box?
> What is the price?


saw 15+ boxes of the federal 325 auto match at academy for $17.95 + tax


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I saw two ARs at our local Wally World yesterday. I know those have been back at Academy for a while, but I haven't seen them at Wal-Mart until now.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Jay Baker said:


> Is the auto match the 325 box?
> What is the price?


Yes they are 325 count. $18.10 + tax


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

wasn't that dude, Lezz Go, supposed to open a bullet store in Pearland? Is it opened yet?


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Went league city academy this morning at 8:20 and saw 3 500 round 22 bricks. Didn't buy them because I don't need them and figured someone else did. All 223 ammo was well stocked back at its normal place and had chingos of it! I'm still on a search for 22 mag ammo, can't find it anywhere! Find 22lr all over, even kemah Walmart early in the mornings . 308 ammo was plentiful also, all kinds.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I am looking for 22mag, too. It is the bullet of choice for the twilight marksmen of East Texas.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Bobby Miller said:


> I am looking for 22mag, too. It is the bullet of choice for the twilight marksmen of East Texas.


Road hunter..... Lol


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Went into Guns and Drugs today and the had a 5.56 for 659$. I believe it was a DTI.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Jay Baker said:


> Road hunter..... Lol


Lmao!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, .22 mag is hard to find. I _did_ see a box of .17 HMR at Wal-Mart the other day.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Stuart said:


> Yeah, .22 mag is hard to find. I _did_ see a box of .17 HMR at Wal-Mart the other day.


I've seen some .22 mag on cabellas lately, you guys might check there.


----------



## LTL (Aug 20, 2013)

*.22 Mag*

The last time I was in Gander Mountain (about a week ago), they had plenty of .22 Mag at a reasonable price.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

LTL said:


> The last time I was in Gander Mountain (about a week ago), they had plenty of .22 Mag at a reasonable price.


290 GM?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Bobby Miller said:


> wasn't that dude, Lezz Go, supposed to open a bullet store in Pearland? Is it opened yet?


Yep, we open tomorrow at 9:00, and close at 5:00.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

I finally found some good 22 mag ammo, went to academy in pasedena on wed around 930 and got 40 grain CCI hollow points for 11.99! Bought 400 rounds and they still had at least 1000 rounds left on the shelf maybe more.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> wasn't that dude, Lezz Go, supposed to open a bullet store in Pearland? Is it opened yet?


I stopped by the other day when they were setting up. Its going to be nice when they open the doors.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

New bullet store is supposed to be at 1416 N Main, Pearland. That is between Beltway and 518 on HWY 35. Since Ts is now closed on Saturdays, I need somewhere to go to church.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We open today from 9-5. Still working on days and hours. Right now we are looking at Wed-Fri and 11:30-6:00. Sat 9-5. Still getting the kinks worked out.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

You in the storage business area?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

*Unit 500 in The Front*



FISH TAILS said:


> You in the storage business area?


We are in the front of the building with all of the other overhead door units in #500. Next door to Kemlon on 35.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

LTL said:


> The last time I was in Gander Mountain (about a week ago), they had plenty of .22 Mag at a reasonable price.


At least 20 boxes of .22 Mag at the Academy in Webster this am Sunday 8/25. They are on the shelf, self-service.


----------

